# First Grinder Advice



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi,

Joined the forum today. Current set up: Gaggia "Coffee" machine using Illy pre ground for Espresso/Cappos. For Cafeteria/French press I use a blade grinder & Sainsburys Fair Trade Columbian Beans.

I understand that to produce better tasting coffee I need to invest in a decent grinder. Ideally I am looking for a Grinder which is easy to calibrate back on forth from fine, for Espresso & Course, for brewed coffee. One grinder that seems to offer this is the Baratza Preciso.

A lot is written on the subject of Espresso but does a good grinder also improve the taste of Cafeteria brewed coffee?

All advice on a grinder appreciated. My budget is up to £300


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Vario might be your best bet if you need to switch between grinds.

Alternative - and possibly better idea - would be to get a second hand grinder in the region of 250 for espresso only and a hand burr grinder for brewed - something like the rhino


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

That's good money for a grinder. Search CoffeeChap's post 'grinders - what you get for your money'.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

You will encounter compromises at your budget if you want a grinder to do both. Some (though not all) Vario users have reported difficulties in switching between grind types.

I think Jeebsy is right - buy a secondhand espresso grinder and get a hand grinder for brewed.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Finding a grinder that can grind espresso and brewed coffee equally well is like searching for the Holy Grail and leads to inevitable compromises. £300 will get you a decent espresso grinder like the Eureka Mignon with enough left over to buy a hand grinder like the Porlex which will do a good job grinding coarse for cafetiere - grinding coarse on a Porlex isn't much of a chore either. Then you've got the best of both worlds.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with these guys


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks Guys. I will now look for a separate grinder for Cafeteria & one dedicated to Espresso


----------

